# Looking for "Salty"



## JonnyDrainpipe (Jun 27, 2011)

A friend of mine has been trying to catch up with a guy he housed up a while back in MPLS. His name is Shawn but went by "Salty Dog" or "Salty'. He has "this guy!" tattooed on his knucks and an inverted cross on his face. My buddy hasn't heard from him in a long time and was just curious if he's ok and everything. So, if you've run across this dude recently lemme know. Thanks!


----------



## spudnic (Sep 27, 2011)

i was traveling with salty dog about 7 months ago. we split up in hollywood. I met up with him in venic. Hes dating this chick named sunny, not sure if they are still together or not but last i heard they were. so he may still be in the california are or he may have taken of. not sure if this helps but this is all i know. When we traveled together he was doing alright. hes pretty fucking wet brained but still a great kid a heart. Hope ya find him


----------



## CXR1037 (Sep 27, 2011)

There's only one Salty Dog out there, and this guy you speak of is not him!


----------



## spudnic (Sep 27, 2011)

salty dog from detrot. his real name is shawn hes has bling blig tattooed on his eye brows thats the only salty dog i know


----------

